# Digitrax Routes - How to delete?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, I've read the manual and I understand how to create routes, but what if you want to delete a route? There is no mention of doing that I can find in the manual.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can erase all current routes in the DCS100 by setting OpSw 37 to "closed." 
that's from the manual, or if you want to delete one route just edit the values of that route to zero.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> You can erase all current routes in the DCS100 by setting OpSw 37 to "closed."
> that's from the manual, or if you want to delete one route just edit the values of that route to zero.


Yea I saw the delete all routes OpSw thing, but I wanted to know how to delete individual routes. So you say edit the _values_ of the route to Zero - you mean all the switch values go to Zero?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea it looks that way, I have no personal experiance with routes and the manual is...well...lacking!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> ... and the manual is...well...lacking!


Well, that goes without saying. hwell:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> You can erase all current routes in the DCS100 by setting OpSw 37 to "closed."
> that's from the manual, or if you want to delete one route just edit the values of that route to zero.


I wrote Digitrax and here's what they said -



> The only way to 'clear' one route is to basically write a new route over it in its place. There is no Option Switch to do it.


Then I thought of another problem and wrote back this -

"Thinking about it further, I don't understand something though. Say I have a route programmed with, say, 6 turnouts (1 - 6). Now later I want to edit that route, but now I only want 5 turnouts in the route (1 - 5), I don't want the last turnout to exist in the route any more."

How do I "delete" or "remove" the last turnout in that route?

I have received no answer yet.

Hasn't anyone here used Digitrax routes before?


----------



## Big Windy (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm planning on using it so if you wouldn't mind posting what you find out.I 'm sure.I am going to change routes your info may help me instead of doing a route over. Thanks and sorry I wasn't a help.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Windy said:


> I'm planning on using it so if you wouldn't mind posting what you find out.I 'm sure.I am going to change routes your info may help me instead of doing a route over. Thanks and sorry I wasn't a help.


Again, they don't seem to understand their own equipment. You can delete switches by dialing the knob back past 1 until it says SW Empty. Just do that for each switch in a route and Presto, no more route.


----------

